
He can’t smoke weed and drink whiskey at least not on a podcast - marmot777
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/11/elon-musk-nasa-spacex-commercial-crew-safety-review/576997/
======
mimixco
The suggestion that Apollo astronauts were burned up on the launch pad might
have something to do with weed (or whiskey) is really just too much.

